# Baby Betta



## AngesRadieux (Oct 6, 2011)

So I'd gotten away from keeping bettas for awhile. But I went into Petco and the big bit again. They had some lovely fish, but I saw the babies and couldn't resist the cute. This little dude ended up coming home with me and he's currently exploring his new 10g tank. I'm super excited to see what he ends up looking like as he grows

I'd also be interested to hear if you guys have any thoughts on whether it's actually a male or if he (she?) was mislabeled


----------



## Shannon48 (Mar 12, 2021)

I just want to say how adorable he (or she) is!

Unfortunately, it is very difficult to sex them at this age and I can’t tell for sure. I’ve heard of many people who got their fish as a baby boy but as it grew it turned out to be a girl, or the other way around. You can’t really tell for sure the sex at such a young age.


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

Pretty iridescent green


----------



## AngesRadieux (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks! He (she?) had such a cute little face, I couldnt resist! So far he seems very curious and has explored the entirety of his 10 gallon home. Haven't named him (her?) yet. I have a couple ideas, but I plan to wait until I can make a better guess at whether I have a male or female


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

Oh goodness what a little cutie 

He.... she?? (lol) must be so thrilled to be out of that cup and now has a palace of his/her own to explore! Please keep us posted as your baby grows. I would love to see how he/she develops over time!


----------



## AngesRadieux (Oct 6, 2011)

Already growing! He has some more color by his gills, and I think I see signs of a beard. Only problem is he's kinda camera shy and makes it so hard to get good pictures! Doesn't help that all I have is my kinda crappy phone camera. Got him some more plants for his tank, which he probably enjoys, but also makes it even harder to get a picture of him


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

Love the photos! Such a cute, tiny little guy (or girl?) but he'll get there 😆


----------



## AngesRadieux (Oct 6, 2011)

Another picspam. I love the way his (her?) find are coloring up. so much more red then day one! Super entertaining to watch, and he (she?) has started taking food from my fingers. I've been told on another forum that the body shape is more female looking, but I don't see an egg spot so I'm still unsure. Time will tell!

I've tried a bunch of different foods. I think the hikari first bites may be a bit too small now. But I've also bought frozen brine shrimp, frozen mysis shrimp, freeze dried blood worms, freeze dried tubifex worms, bug bites flakes, and new life spectrum pellets. I don't think he (she?) is quite ready for the pellets yet. I tried the bug bites flakes, but those were promptly spit out. He'll eat everything else, but the frozen brine shrimp are the clear favorite. 

I forgot how much fun these little guys could be!


----------



## AngesRadieux (Oct 6, 2011)

Okay! A week in, and I think I'm ready to take a stab at sexing him and say he probably is, in fact, a little dude










I could be mistaken, but I'm pretty sure I don't see any ovaries









And my understanding of ray branching is somewhat sketchy. But, I think I see two branches, which would make him most likely a veil tail? 

So likely a little veil tail dude.

I'm super excited to see how his colors develop!


----------



## AngesRadieux (Oct 6, 2011)

Tried to take pictures without feeding the brat first. "No food? Talk to the tail!"










Hatched some baby brine shrimp for my fierce hunter










Round belly post feeding









"MORE FOOD NOW?!"










Next to a dime for size reference


----------



## AngesRadieux (Oct 6, 2011)

Two weeks in! I'm still not married to a name (so I say), but I'm leaning towards dubbing him Floki. He's still little so I may be wrong, but I'm reasonably sure he's a male and possibly a marble


----------



## AngesRadieux (Oct 6, 2011)

Some growth in his tail! Its catching up to his anal fin










Photo without flash


----------



## AngesRadieux (Oct 6, 2011)

First bubble nest!










Ventral find growing in!


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

I love the red on him. He makes me think of Vision in advengers


----------



## SammiDraco (Mar 24, 2021)

Wow he's gorgeous! The two colors are so contrasting it's mesmerizing.


----------



## AngesRadieux (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks! I just absolutely adore him so much <3 I can't wait to see his colors and fins continue to develop. The transformation over the last few weeks has been so much fun to watch!


----------



## AngesRadieux (Oct 6, 2011)

Three weeks in! I'm starting to think that he may turn out to be a delta tail, but time will tell! He's so active it makes his 10 gallon tank seem small. Honestly it makes me feel a little bad I don't have space for a larger tank. He's definitely grown a lot from the tiny little thing I used to have trouble finding in the tank!


----------



## AngesRadieux (Oct 6, 2011)

One month since I picked him up from Petco! He's changed a lot from the pale, tiny fish in the cup, and he's developing quite an attitude. I walked into my room after work and he immediately started flaring at me. Guess he was pissed about not getting his dinner early enough? ^^; If nothing else, the ornery, temperamental cretin continues to live up to his name!


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

I adore his pearlescent colors - he looks so glamorous!


----------

